# Mixed bag for the day



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys! Had a day off and because the weather permitted, i grabbed my gear and head for the woods( after a 12hr night shift). Managed to get 2 woodies and a squirrel, good work considering how tired i was ).









Managed to plink another woodie as i was heading out of the forest so the bag looks something like this! 

Not bad for a Monday!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice kills !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Good hunt


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice. Good hunting!

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is indeed a very nice bag. Enough there to make a tasty pot pie!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how do you prepare your pigeons,i know they are good to eat just never had any,as far as the squirrels we always pan fried them and then simmered them in a cream gravy and ate them over toast how do you cook yours?


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Woodie said:


> Nice kills !


Thanks woodie!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Good hunt


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Winnie said:


> Very nice. Good hunting!
> 
> winnie


thank you!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> That is indeed a very nice bag. Enough there to make a tasty pot pie!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


thank you Charles!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

bigron said:


> how do you prepare your pigeons,i know they are good to eat just never had any,as far as the squirrels we always pan fried them and then simmered them in a cream gravy and ate them over toast how do you cook yours?


Thanx for your comment Ron! I don't have a speciffic recipe for the pigeons, just cook 'em as i feel like, same goes for the squirrels. Found that the tastiest recipe for the squirrels for me is to brown some chopped onion and garlic in some butter, chuck the quartered squirrel in to brown as well, add whater to cover everything, add tomatoe puree or fresh tomatoe, some smoked bacon, maybe some fresh mushrooms, seasonings and let simmer for about 2 hours( so basicaly stewed). Some thick cut fried or baked potatoes and there u have it, simple and delicious. All the best buddy!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

MarianM said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > how do you prepare your pigeons,i know they are good to eat just never had any,as far as the squirrels we always pan fried them and then simmered them in a cream gravy and ate them over toast how do you cook yours?
> ...


that sounds really good,that would probably go awesome over some spanish yellow rice,no wonder i'm a fat bastard :cookie:


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

bigron said:


> MarianM said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


LoL! =)))


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like that slingshot, thanks for the pics. Looks like you got that squirrel right in the head. What size ammo were you using?


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I like that slingshot, thanks for the pics. Looks like you got that squirrel right in the head. What size ammo were you using?


Thanks Nicholson! 8mm lead on that particular squirrel(wanted to see if it would do the job...and it did) and 12 mm lead on the pigeons. But lately i've been using 12 mm lead for all shooting. Cheers!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

MarianM said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > how do you prepare your pigeons,i know they are good to eat just never had any,as far as the squirrels we always pan fried them and then simmered them in a cream gravy and ate them over toast how do you cook yours?
> ...


Try this one for pigeons - 
Olive oil
Mustard (i ussualy put it on the pigeons when they are on the pan)
Salt and pepper
Onions, mushros and garlic to give it some taste ( not to eat )
And put it on the pan with butter only to make it rare and crispy or butter mixed with olive oil for well done.

I dont use exact messurments, a pinch of this and a fist of that... its best with some mashed potatos. Id recommand you use 4 or more pigeons, i use 6 for a two person meal and 4 for me when im hungry.. just if you serve 3 per person make sure to have some sort of other food in the dish, maybe rice or potatos...

Chefs like to make it rare.. i like it better well done but both taste great.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Woodie said:


> MarianM said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


drooling already! Thanx for the recipe Woodie, will try it out! :thumbsup: Cheers!


----------



## the-flat-bandit (Dec 29, 2014)

lucky to see a squirrel this time off year ive only seen few recently were i am , and they sure weren't hanging around 

good shooting mate


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

the-flat-bandit said:


> lucky to see a squirrel this time off year ive only seen few recently were i am , and they sure weren't hanging around
> 
> good shooting mate


Thanx buddy! Not many in my area either but spring will soon come! Good times! ) Cheers!


----------

